# "Found" pigeon - Denver shelter



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

There is a gray & white pigeon at the Denver Dumb Friends League animal shelter. He is in their "lost & found" intake... apparently somebody brought him in Nov 05, 2007.

For more information about this animal, call Dumb Friends League - Denver at (303) 751-5772. Ask for information about animal *ID# A448316*.

Here is the link below (or go to www.ddfl.org, click on Lost Pets, then he is in the Small Pets section of the Quebec street location).

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?searchtype=LOST&start=4&friends=1&samaritans=1&nosuccess=1&rows=25&imght=90&imgres=thumb&view=sysadm.v_ddfl_1&nobreedreq=1&bgcolor=99cccc&text=black&link=000000&vlink=white&fontface=Trebuchet%20MS&fontsize=10&col_hdr_bg=99cccc&col_hdr_fg=000000&col_bg=white&col_fg=black&shelterlist='DDFL'&atype=&where=type_oo&ID=A448316&LOCATION=DDFL


----------

